# Bersa part II



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I was able to check out a Bersa 380 today, and took Shipwrecks advice and tried a mini-Glock.

First the Bersa: I was much more accurate with this gun than I was a couple of weeks ago with the titanium S&W .38. It had a good feel to it, but I had a failure to feed along about shot number 28 of 50.

It was of a nice size and had a good feel, but the sideways bullet in the chamber kind of bothers me.

Then the Glock. I shot the Glock 9mm after the Bersa. I think if I had shot a Glock after shooting a Bersa my first time out, I would be a Glock owner instead of a Ruger owner. The Glock was really nice. No failures, more accurate at both 7 and 15 yards (than the Bersa, not my Ruger. My Ruger P89 still Rocks!).

The Glock is a bit chunkier than the Bersa, but much smaller than my Ruger, so concealing it should be easier. 

I asked about the Kel-Tec .32, and the folks at the range said they don't carry those. They went on to give me a few choice negative words about the pistol. 

Verdict is still out. I have time.

Thanks to all for sharing your experience.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, be aware that a Keltex 32 is NOT a range pistol - I mean, U shoot it periodically, to stay profecient and make sure it still works. But it is not a gun U shoot 200 rounds at the range w/ routinely.

As much as I love My compact P99 (the same size as the Glock 26), I never did have any reliability issues with the Glock 26 I had for 8 years until last Oct. I just was not as accurate w/ that Glock trigger. Had a G17, 19 and 26 over the years - ALWAYS shot low and left w/ it no matter how much I practiced. Now, th Glock 24 I have is fine, but itc omes stock with a lighter trigger. So, I think that is why.

Anyway, if U shoot the Glock well - get it.

It's pretty much rust proof. And, if U do wear away the finish over time w/ holster wear - send the slide in for $45, and Glock will reblacken it. The black coating is just a cover over the tennifer - U won't wear the tennifer itself off. After 7.5 years of carry, I spent the $45 and had it refinished. 

The G26 is best with the pinky extensions on the mag - not sure if the one U shot had it or not - the ones I had added no rounds, but gave just a tiny bit more grip than the flat floorplate


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

First the Bersa: I was much more accurate with this gun than I was a couple of weeks ago with the titanium S&W .38. It had a good feel to it, but I had a failure to feed along about shot number 28 of 50.

Question is this your Bersa or a rental. If rental I wouldn't hold that against the gun. I ve never seen a range that keeps their rentals cared for. My Bersa has approx 1000 rounds and had 1 jam with that Russian Bear crap. With good ammo perfect.
As for KT-32 mines in my pocket as I set here. As was stated these are not target pistols or a range gun. Their made for up close SD. I have 500+ rounds fired in one and around 300 in other Both work fine I shoot at 10yds or less and use a paper dinner plate as target. I figure I can keep all on plate I will eat your chest up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10 yards? Heck, when I get my P32, I think I'll stay w/ 5 yards - 7 max 

And yes, range guns aren't always cared for - but, besides the jam - if U shot the Glock better than the Bersa, then that part was real...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Bersa was a range gun. The range folk told me that Bersa's usually do better after they have been "broken in" with 300 rounds or so through them, and maybe that is why I had the problem. So, they are telling me it was new? It certainly did look pretty new, and well oiled.

They made a point to get me a magazine with the extension for the Glock (also a range gun). And yes, I was glad for that extra bit of room. The magazine held 10 rounds.

Well, dang. :smt022 I wanted the Kel-tech to be a "perfect" gun. One that was small enough to hide in my pocket and strong enough to be a range gun. I think I can be happy with the Glock. 

Of course, I still haven't shot a P99. There is only one range down here (I think) that has guns for rent, and they do not seem to carry Walther. I still have time, and may yet make it up to College Station. :smt071 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, no problem  - You are welcome to try it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well, dang. :smt022 I wanted the Kel-tech to be a "perfect" gun. One that was small enough to hide in my pocket and strong enough to be a range gun. I think I can be happy with the Glock.


You might also check out a polymer-framed Kahr (P9 or PM9). They're light, compact, easy to shoot well, and strong. On the pricier side, though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know we hear the neg so much online - but on several other boards, I've read about so many problems about their guns recently. I don't think I would buy one...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting your thoughts and feedback on your search for a pocket carry. I'm also searching and your posts help me a lot. 

For what it's worth - I shot the Keltek 380 and it felt like it wanted to jump out of my hands. The Bersa 380 was much better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I've shot a Keltec 9mm - it recoils very hard. But, they are weapons of last resort - tiny pocket guns. I haven't tried the 32 yet, but I can imagine what it will be like...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> For what it's worth - I shot the Keltek 380 and it felt like it wanted to jump out of my hands. The Bersa 380 was much better.


Hey, glad I don't need to search out the Keltek. Did they have a .32 you could try out?

I recommend you look at the compact glock.

I'll be interested in hearing what you finally decide on.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*What range*

BTW Propellerhead, What range do you go to in FW?

thanks,

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've been favoring On Target in Benbrook lately. They are open till 9 pm half the week and 8 pm the other half. It's nice to be able to go after work without hurrying home. Their a/c sucks but I look at it like "extreme shooting". 

My first choice really is Elk Castle on I-30 on the west side of town. The guys that run that range are hard asses and they don't bend the rules. It just makes me feel a bit more at ease. They have decent a/c so you don't sweat unless it's the middle of the day or the range is busy. They are open on Saturdays but they close early.

My other two options are Winchester Gallery near the southeast corner of I-820 and The Shooters Club on NE28 and I-35.

You?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I was in the area one weekend, and Shooters Club was the only place open, so I now enjoy a membership (been once). SC looked like it was in a rough part of town, but the guys there were nice. They sold me my Hogue grips.

I go to The Sharpshooter in Corpus Christi on a regular basis. But I will probably be back in Fort Worth off and on to visit my oldest son (in Azle).

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You are correct. The Shooter's Club is not in prime location. However, I figured I'm going there with my gun so who cares? They are a nice bunch. They are open 7 days a week till 7 pm, except for maybe 6-7 holidays. It's another place to go when you just have to do some relaxation after a hard day at work.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Isn't there a range at the Bullet Trap? They had a lot of guns to rent, I believe...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*My Bersa... Again*

I said I would keep people updated, and I wanted to let you know my Bersa Thunder 380 went through phase one of the rapid fire test today and it passed with flying colors. One full magazine and it not only held together, but it was accurate for each shot. And I gave it to someone who is a much better shot than I am just to be sure. LOL! Phase two is to survive a full 50 rounds. Don't know when I'll have the time to do it, but she's been upgraded to an 85% trust level and will be carried concealed more often in place of my Sig (which just hurts when I conceal it).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go at least 200 rounds thru it before U rely on it...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, we figure it won't be fully broken in until it has gone at least another 1000 rounds. This gun only boasts about 400 rounds, _maybe_. We figure, 1000 to 2000 rounds and it can be decided broken in. But until then, my Sig is just far too large to conceal without it hurting and being very noticeable. The Sig likes to eat belts, so it tends to pull my pants down a bit.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Hope you get it working reliably soon


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sucklead, Please keep posting your results. Despite the failure to feed, I'm keeping an open mind. 

Speaking of "open mind":

I just remembered that when I trying to decide between a Glock and Ruger, the Glock 9 mm also had a failure to feed.

I guess it can happen to all of brands occassionally.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That's true, it does. I've been hearing some people complain about the Springfield XDs failing to feed here and there, but not a lot. Beretta, I hear a lot of complaints. It just happens sometimes. 

And I will keep you posted on how it is working out with the Bersa. I have a box of 50 rounds in my car, and I think either tomorrow or Tuesday, since I am off, I may go in and do phase two.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

How much is the Bersa 380 in your area? I was at a gun show this weekend and I saw them as low as $185 but most were around $210. I came so close to buying the $185 one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> How much is the Bersa 380 in your area? I was at a gun show this weekend and I saw them as low as $185 but most were around $210. I came so close to buying the $185 one.


I'm in NC. I bought mine for $230, but where I work we sell the same one for $220. The "deluxe" or whatever it is called is $289. The lowest I ever saw was a used one for $190.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That deluxe one is probably the one that I see around here for $240. I think it's the all stainless steel one. The sub-$200 one is two tone. Silver with a black slide.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I was at Academy today and saw several Bersa 380s for $218. A mistake? Made it awful hard to walk away from.

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm sold on it. If I see one for under $220, it's coming home with me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They used to be $199 at Academy earlier this year.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I was at Academy today and saw several Bersa 380s for $218. A mistake? Made it awful hard to walk away from.
> 
> WM


Between $200 and $230 is about average for a Bersa Thunder 380.


----------

